# Books on paedo vs. credo baptism



## pickwick (Feb 22, 2007)

Could someone direct me to books, web sites, or even threads on this board examining the Scriptural argumentation for both paedo and credo baptism?

Also,(this is a genuine question, I am not trying to be obtuse nor provocative) if baptism in the NT is analogous to circumcision in the OT, why is it not limited to males only?

I appreciate any help you can give me.


----------



## Philip A (Feb 22, 2007)

pickwick said:


> Could someone direct me to books, web sites, or even threads on this board examining the Scriptural argumentation for both paedo and credo baptism?
> 
> Also,(this is a genuine question, I am not trying to be obtuse nor provocative) if baptism in the NT is analogous to circumcision in the OT, why is it not limited to males only?
> 
> I appreciate any help you can give me.



Here is, in my view, the best introductory work to the Reformed view of Baptism: _Jesus Loves the Little Children_.

Probably the best modern treatment of the "Reformed" Baptist view is Jewett's _Infant Baptism and the Covenant of Grace_.


----------



## 5solasmom (Feb 22, 2007)

I just found this when I pulled up the link for Hyde's book. I haven't read it so I can't give input but it looks interesting.

Understanding 4 Views on Baptism (Counterpoints: Church Life) Amazon.com: Understanding 4 Views on Baptism (Counterpoints: Church Life): Books: Tom J. Nettles,Richard L., Jr. Pratt,Robert Kolb,John D. Castelein


----------



## 5solasmom (Feb 22, 2007)

An excellent website with loads of good articles on both views is Monergism.com.http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/topic/babtism.html


----------



## InwooJLee (Feb 22, 2007)

*This book right here*

Amazon.com: Jesus Loves the Little Children: Why We Baptize Children: Books: Daniel R. Hyde

By Danny Hyde


----------



## Davidius (Feb 22, 2007)

pickwick said:


> Could someone direct me to books, web sites, or even threads on this board examining the Scriptural argumentation for both paedo and credo baptism?
> 
> Also,(this is a genuine question, I am not trying to be obtuse nor provocative) if baptism in the NT is analogous to circumcision in the OT, why is it not limited to males only?
> 
> I appreciate any help you can give me.


 


joshua said:


> The Reformed Paedobaptist would say that women's circumcision was symbolic upon the representation of their male head (i.e. whoever held headship over them: father, husband, _et al_). Thus, since Baptism can obviously be administered to women in a physical manner, let it be so.


 


Analogous does not mean "exactly the same." They represent the same things, but obviously the outward form of the sacrament has changed in some ways. There is no longer male nor female in Christ. Also, we know that Lydia was baptized.


----------



## AV1611 (Feb 23, 2007)

Philip A said:


> Probably the best modern treatment of the "Reformed" Baptist view is Jewett's _Infant Baptism and the Covenant of Grace_.



I ordered this last week as I am reassessing my paedobaptist views 

My suggestions are (from a paedobaptist view):

http://www.rfpa.org/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=15
http://www.rfpa.org/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=86

Article: http://www.prca.org/pamphlets/pamphlet_7.html


----------



## Davidius (Feb 23, 2007)

Sometimes it's easier to listen to sermons than it is to read books. I've found this to be a great way to spend my time in the car commuting to church on Sunday, bible study on Wednesday evenings, etc. 

For this reason I recommend Pastor William Shishko's sermon series on baptism, which can be found here.


----------



## Philip A (Feb 23, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> I ordered this last week as I am reassessing my paedobaptist views



Funny. I read it when I was reassessing my credobaptist views 

My most common marginal note, which can be found in many places all throughout my copy, reads something like "this is nothing but modern political/social theory". A close second was "this author must not have read the Old Testament on circumcision". If you've not already read it, Nathan Hatch's _The Democratization of American Christianity_ would go far to explain where that first comment comes from.


----------

